
In Defense of Product Hunt - bakztfuture
http://www.davidxgoliath.com/in-defense-of-product-hunt/
======
minimaxir
Alright, let's go 3-for-3 in Product Hunt threads today.

This is not an effective defense of Product Hunt and more of a "these are
things that Product Hunt does that I like." More importantly, it does not
dismiss the claims of exclusivity; in fact, one could argue that it
_reinforces_ them, with name drops every other paragraph.

> This type of technology – Product Hunt’s unique community culture – is also
> hard to replicate and difficult for your typical, “neck beard” type of
> programmer to understand.

What the hell?

~~~
exolymph
Yeah, weirdly this post is positioned as a rebuttal but reinforces the point
that people were making.

